# The Never Ending Related Trains Thread!



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys here is a cool idea and it should be FUN  

Ok here is the deal, I will post a picture...see here:











So for this to work every picture that will be posted after has to have something in common with the previous one. Something *must* match. Color, wheels, make, model, year, brand etc and so on... 

Well I'm looking forward to the posts! Let's do this!


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

See if I got this right, mine is black:










The Accucraft NG15 Kalahari 2-8-2 live steam locomotive is a 16mm model narrow gauge live steam garden railway engine. It is being produced in the original condition when they were used on trains in South Africa. In Black with SAR on the tender, plus cabside and buffer beam numbers.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*70 ton Climax Bachman*

Steam = steam

I too love industrial locos goats, and other crazy looking engines!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

aionta said:


> Steam = steam
> 
> I too love industrial locos goats, and other crazy looking engines!


Where is you picture!?

Here is mine since I follow the rules.








Mine runs on live steam just like the previous one does. err. well last one that had a picture in it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

And the thread has now died, Why was this a stickied thread? I remember a certain someone saying that sticky threads were for important how to and for basic beginner things and not for just anything. Hopefully someone can awnser to this.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fair question. I see that the thread was started by Prorail, who was in our forum's Admin seat for a while. I suspect he was trying to toss out a fun idea with the best of intentions, though it has appears to have fizzled. I concur that this is likely not our most valuable-asset sticky.

What do you other guys think? Sticky status? I suspect perhaps not ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Fair question. I see that the thread was started by Prorail, who was in our forum's Admin seat for a while. I suspect he was trying to toss out a fun idea with the best of intentions, though it has appears to have fizzled. I concur that this is likely not our most valuable-asset sticky.
> 
> What do you other guys think? Sticky status? I suspect perhaps not ...
> 
> TJ



Fizzled?
The fuse was never lit.:laugh:

We don't need it as a sticky.

I did not fully understand the rules, so as I did not want to break any rules, I did not post.

It was a sticky because the admins can make any thread a sticky.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd lose it if it's no longer serving the purpose. FWIW, in the forums I moderate, I'm death on useless stickies.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll unsticky.

TJ


----------

